

Experts believe Fukushima to be far worse than governments are revealing - Gabriel_Martin
http://aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2011/06/201161664828302638.html

======
jbellis
Yesterday's discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2661364>

